

Internet access is 'a fundamental right' - yanw
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8548190.stm
and still u have the three strikes accusation based disconnections in the pipeline.
======
yanw
and yet there are talks of copyright infringing accusation based
disconnections.

